# Loud wind noise/breeze from rolled-up passenger-side window when going 50+mph...fix?



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey all,

When driving on the highway, a persistent and very annoying wind noise is heard from the passenger-side window, despite it being up/closed. When you put your hand by the window, a slight breeze can be felt, indicative of a poor door-window seal. I'm sure this is frequently encountered in cars with no window frame along the door. 

How can I fix this situation to reduce the noise? Cranking up the music doesn't do the trick, especially if I want to maintain a conversation with my passengers


----------



## The Gent (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a fairly similar problem with my TT. My window wasn't quite getting up the whole way due to some mechanism in the door latch assembly (for the window) to rest on/be moved on. It would go up the entire way in the front, but the rear wasn't *quite* closing the whole way. Take a look to see if that's what's happening. If it is, I can let you know about what I paid for it to get it fixed.

Hope this helps
--The Gent


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Similar problem here. Passenger side door also. Wind noise over anything above 60 mph. Seems to be coming from the top corner.

Any BTDT would be great. It's annoying at highway speeds

Steve


----------



## The Gent (Jun 25, 2010)

My wind noise was from my driver's side door, but I think you might have the same problem that I had. I'd check to see what portion of the window looks as though it's not closing. If it's near the back of the door, you might be able to use the window shutting function of the key and push your finger upward a little bit to see if you can get it to seal/go up a bit higher. That's what I did with mine whenever I closed my windows. Sucked that I had to do it every time I opened/shut the door, but I liked having the noise gone. It also sucked that I couldn't use my windows very often-- since when you lower them and attempt to shut them you get the noise again. 

I checked my garage bill for my maintenance, and they said that it was a problem with the door latch assembly. To have the part replaced (including labor) it was close to $380. 

If this sounds like you're problem, you've got a bill coming your way, unfortunately. If not, I wish you the best.

-The Gent


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

There are plastic clips that hold your window in place, overtime they do come loose as I had this same issue when I bought my car. Take off the door card, pull the window up and tighten the clamp back down. This should fix your issue for you!

-John


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the exact same problem, just throwing this out there but make sure that you close your windows real tight when you go through the car was drive thru, i kind of learned that the hard way lol bad idea, but im going to check those clips on the door and well see if that works!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1992 :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup: For that DIY. Did that when I recovered my door handles.


----------

